# finally a 50 incher!!!



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Hit pineview on our weekly trip again this smornin and on the water at 5 am, what a great day to be out there, dont know if it was the sabbath that kept everyone off the water today but pineview had about 5 boats runnin around from 5 to 9, its amazing though only 5 boats and still some jack had to waterski right next to us. Finally to the fishing, trolled around from 5 to about 6 or so with no luck, we decided to hit some points off to the north side of the lake and boy did it pay off, jim fired on a bucktail he made and first cast boom!!!! hes into one about 38 inches or so, already a great day we mosie on down a ways and park it in about 17 feet of water, i tie on my new go to lure and put a charge behind the calcutta 400 te and let her rip, jim tells me you gotta let it sink for a minute then start your retrieve, i gave it about 5 to 10 seconds and started reeling, not 2 seconds into the retrieve wham! i thought a mack truck hit my line, all of a suddon shes airborne doing the tail dance like a dolphin at seaworld, she finally calms down a bit and i horse her into the net and no problems!
what a beauty, biggest fish ive ever caught and the girth was unbelievable, i couldnt even get my hands around it for the picture. Hope you all had a great weekend, tight lines
Jim holding bertha









Jim fish








Razor Ricks fish

























And bertha release


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's cool. Good on ya!

Good of you to release her, now someone else can enjoy the experience. Nice pictures too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice fish. I wish you would have blocked out the back drop of the picture I know exactly where that is. :lol: Cardinals suck. The cubs spanked them today. 

Love fixed blade. :mrgreen: 

But serious, congrats on those hogs. I'd love to catch some like that one day.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! NICE WORK! :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

OUTSTANDING hunt and WTG guys stay'n after them and hav'n the 3Ps. Sure some nice look'n berthas you two wrangled today. :wink: :wink:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

that is an amazing catch.. I'm super envious -O,- never caught one of those guys..I don't think it would have been possible with out the AMP energy drink however.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Very nice fish. I wish you would have blocked out the back drop of the picture I know exactly where that is. :lol: Cardinals suck. The cubs spanked them today.
> 
> Love fixed blade. :mrgreen:
> 
> But serious, congrats on those hogs. I'd love to catch some like that one day.


 Yeah WTF, now everyone is going to be fishing that spot.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoa :shock: That is a big fish. I'd love to catch something of that size!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Wow those are awesome fish! It was definitly a good day for you guys.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Very nice fish. I wish you would have blocked out the back drop of the picture I know exactly where that is. :lol: Cardinals suck. The cubs spanked them today.
> 
> Love fixed blade. :mrgreen:
> 
> But serious, congrats on those hogs. I'd love to catch some like that one day.


 the first place cards take the night game, and the cubs suck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

k2muskie said:


> OUTSTANDING hunt and WTG guys stay'n after them and hav'n the 3Ps. Sure some nice look'n berthas you two wrangled today. :wink: :wink:


Thanks for the support. Had you not been on the forum telling us to keep trying back when we first started to fish for TM's, these fish would have not been possible. Everytime Rick and I go out fishing and things get slow, I remind him of the 3 P's! Thanks K2 



FishMogul said:


> that is an amazing catch.. I'm super envious -O,- never caught one of those guys..I don't think it would have been possible with out the AMP energy drink however.


Fishmogul, you are correct. We can thank AMP for 1 of the fish, ROCKSTAR for the other.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> that is an amazing catch.. I'm super envious -O,- never caught one of those guys..I don't think it would have been possible with out the AMP energy drink however.


I agree with you 100%, AMP and spitz sunflower seeds, its our secret...


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats! Im jealous! Great job fellas!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Hot dang Rick! :wink: that is a monster!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats! Monster fish!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!!! That's great, congrats!


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

nice fish guys.


----------

